# spade and a vampire



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I've decided to take pics of everything I catch now since some people are doubting I even fish anymore.  so get ready. 

speed does the trick (retrieve wise but the drug might too). Rapala Xrap14. 4/0 inline singles. 12lb floro, 30lb braid. Calcutta 200GTB and clarus 10-20lb stick.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Wicked looking fish Chris. Sweet combo too. Loving the custom "DEMO" print on that Clarus grip!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

strange looking fish


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Cool, looks like a Green Scat and a Ribbonfish


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Wicked looking fish Chris. Sweet combo too. Loving the custom "DEMO" print on that Clarus grip!


I killed a lot of cownose with that rig. that rod has a lot of history on it. it even caught a 19lb yellowfin tuna. lol.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> I killed a lot of cownose with that rig. that rod has a lot of history on it. it even caught a 19lb yellowfin tuna. lol.


Pretty impressive! Gotta love gear with stories like that behind it.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

MrFish49 said:


> Cool, looks like a Green Scat and a Ribbonfish


 its a large head hairtail, aka pacific cutlass fish. aka beltfish. ribbonfish is kind of like calling the false albacore at the pier a bonito.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Ribbonfish we use to catch them all the time on Sykes.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

yukondog said:


> Ribbonfish we use to catch them all the time on Sykes.


i already ID'd it. thanks.


----------

